# Gay Byrne for President!!



## The_Banker (7 Aug 2011)

So, would you vote for him? He would certainly be a popular choice. 

He recently said he lost a pile of money in the last few years so if he got the gig that would be sorted. Plus, it would free up a slot on RTE for some up and coming nephews or nieces, sons or daughters of current RTE stars to make an impact.

So why not. Gay Byrne for President. He's got my vote.


----------



## DB74 (7 Aug 2011)

If it gets him off my TV screen then I'll vote for him


----------



## ninsaga (7 Aug 2011)

Seems as though the country still wants a 'Gay' in some shape or form as President now that David Norris is out!


----------



## Knuttell (7 Aug 2011)

I would vote for him no problem,he would do a great job.

Heard on the radio Mary Hanifin is looking for the FF nod,I nearly crashed the car I was laughing so hard.


----------



## ninsaga (7 Aug 2011)

Can Mary Robinson run again? Or better again can we just say they we can't afford the electoral bs with the line up of clowns and tell Mary McAleese that she has to stay there for another 4 yrs.
Gay Burn though! - does this mean that Ryan Tubridy or Pat Kenny are going to be future contenders!! No one from the entertainment industry should be allowed enter - jeez Jedward in the future - stop that madness now before it gets worse.


----------



## dewdrop (7 Aug 2011)

Who is Gay Burn ?


----------



## The_Banker (7 Aug 2011)

Knuttell said:


> I would vote for him no problem,he would do a great job.
> 
> Heard on the radio Mary Hanifin is looking for the FF nod,I nearly crashed the car I was laughing so hard.



Even after losing her seat she still doesn't realise the country is sick of Fianna Fail.


----------



## Armada (7 Aug 2011)

Gay Byrne at 77 is far too old imho.


----------



## Hoagy (7 Aug 2011)

Armada said:


> Gay Byrne at 77 is far too old imho.


 
Dev was 76 when he became President and he did two terms.


----------



## truthseeker (7 Aug 2011)

I know most of the nation loves him but I just find him to be a horrible patronising old codger.


----------



## johnno09 (7 Aug 2011)

*president*



truthseeker said:


> I know most of the nation loves him but I just find him to be a horrible patronising old codger.



I'm with you on your assessment! 

And Gay Mitchell- dull as dike-water, don't want him to be the face of the nation. Mary Hannifan, another one with a glorified sense of self-importance. I'd nearly like to see her run to see her lose AGAIN and AGAIN look shocked by it. 

Sean Gallagher would get my vote, I think he has a bit of usefulness about him and at least the job wouldn't be a retirement home for some politician past their sell by date with notions. 
Wouldn't mind seeing Brian Crowley in there either, a nice guy, intelligent, humble. All of which means he probably wont be deemed suitable for Fianna Fail to put forward.


----------



## becky (7 Aug 2011)

Not with you on your assessment on Gay, I like his new show and that is what he is good at so wouldn't vote for him as a president.

So far Sean Gallagher will probably get my vote though but if Brian Crowley is there I'd also consider him.


----------



## horusd (7 Aug 2011)

The economy has tanked, we up to our necks in trouble, and now Gaybo... what did we do to deserve all this bad luck? You'd think after 700 yrs of the Brits we were due a bit of luck. Now we're back to the Ireland of Angela's ashes and Gaybo. Could we not ask Bono to stand and at least share the pain with the rest of the world?


----------



## salaried (8 Aug 2011)

Fair points made by all, But for as long as I can remember Gay byrne always had a touch of class about him, To be the top broadcaster in this country for decades and never having dropped his high standards has me wishing he got involved in real politics a long time ago. Some people would have had grandparents, Parents and themselves sitting in front of the telly being entertained by Gaybo for years and criticised him simply because he was a pro, Typical irish attitude. Can you imagine any situation where Gay is representing Ireland and not being a great listener and having a story to tell from his knowledge of our country and the characters he met down through the years, I would imagine he would impress anyone he meets or greets, This man has been knocked back financially more than once and still gets up and on with it, He puts the other self serving egotistical canidates to shame.


----------



## Tintagel (8 Aug 2011)

salaried said:


> I would imagine he would impress anyone he meets or greets,


 
Annie Murphy or The Bishop?


----------



## Complainer (8 Aug 2011)

horusd said:


> Could we not ask Bono to stand and at least share the pain with the rest of the world?


 Sheer genius.


----------



## The_Banker (8 Aug 2011)

salaried said:


> Fair points made by all, But for as long as I can remember Gay byrne always had a touch of class about him, To be the top broadcaster in this country for decades and never having dropped his high standards has me wishing he got involved in real politics a long time ago. Some people would have had grandparents, Parents and themselves sitting in front of the telly being entertained by Gaybo for years and criticised him simply because he was a pro, Typical irish attitude. Can you imagine any situation where Gay is representing Ireland and not being a great listener and having a story to tell from his knowledge of our country and the characters he met down through the years, I would imagine he would impress anyone he meets or greets, This man has been knocked back financially more than once and still gets up and on with it, He puts the other self serving egotistical canidates to shame.




While my first post was a tad tongue in cheek I agree with the points above.


----------



## Sunny (8 Aug 2011)

Brian O'Driscoll maybe? What about Colin Farrell? 

I firmly believe that the President should have some sort of political experience. This isn't celebrity Big Brother.


----------



## Latrade (8 Aug 2011)

To quote Futurama: "I don't want to live on this planet anymore."


----------



## Staples (8 Aug 2011)

It's the "foot in the door" fear that troubles me most.

While you could make a case for Gaybo, it would set a horrible precedent. We'd have President Tubridy shortly after Gaybo's state funeral. He's said before that he'd be interested in politics and this sort of cermonial role where you get to meet the great and the good without having to get your hands dirty would suit him pefectly.

This depresses me more than the state of the economy.


----------



## DB74 (8 Aug 2011)

Come back Bertie, all is forgiven!


----------



## csirl (8 Aug 2011)

As far as I'm aware, he has no detailed knowledge of constitutional law, so is not fit to be President.


----------



## The_Banker (8 Aug 2011)

Staples said:


> It's the "foot in the door" fear that troubles me most.
> 
> While you could make a case for Gaybo, it would set a horrible precedent. We'd have President Tubridy shortly after Gaybo's state funeral. He's said before that he'd be interested in politics and this sort of cermonial role where you get to meet the great and the good without having to get your hands dirty would suit him pefectly.
> 
> This depresses me more than the state of the economy.




I blame Clint Eastwood and to a lesser extent Arnie for starting all this.

Ronald Reagan was only a B Actor so he doesn't count.


----------



## TarfHead (8 Aug 2011)

csirl said:


> As far as I'm aware, he has no detailed knowledge of constitutional law, so is not fit to be President.


 
That's not a requirement. And did the current Presidents and her predecessor ? I know they have legal backgrounds, each having held the TCD post of Reid Professor of Criminal Law.



> Wouldn't mind seeing Brian Crowley in there either, a nice guy, intelligent, humble


 
I nkow 3 things about him. He's a MEP, he has a mullet, he's confined to a wheelchair. What are his qualifications ?


----------



## Complainer (8 Aug 2011)

TarfHead said:


> he's confined to a wheelchair.



I've heard he gets out of his chair at night.


----------



## onq (8 Aug 2011)

One thing about having Graybo as President.

We could save a bundle on the voiceovers and interviews with visiting dignitaries.

Plus his Summoning of the Pope to the Áras for a dressing down over the priest scandal would be something to look forward to.


ONQ.


----------



## onq (8 Aug 2011)

DB74 said:


> Come back Ber-<SPLAT!>



Nope, it isn't.


----------



## onq (8 Aug 2011)

csirl said:


> As far as I'm aware, he has no detailed knowledge of constitutional law, so is not fit to be President.



I think you're confusing the "value-added" features of the Robinson Presidency with the actual requirements.

ONQ.


----------



## Shawady (10 Aug 2011)

Fianna Fail have said they would support him as an independent so he would have no problem getting a nomination.
Willie O'Dea was on morning ireland on rte. It was hilarious stuff. He reckons the president should be someone not linked with politics even though his party has had a virtual stranglehold on it since the history of the state.

http://www.rte.ie/news/2011/0810/byrneg.html


----------



## csirl (10 Aug 2011)

Essentially he will be an 'Independent' FF candidate ala some of the so called 'Independent' FF gene pool TDs we've seen in recent governments?


----------



## Firefly (10 Aug 2011)

Has anyone else noticed that there are more and more National Safety Council ads on the tele at the moment...especially the one with the girlfriend in the wheelchair? The cynic in me tells me that they are spending their budget while they havit it before Gaybo leaves.


----------



## monagt (10 Aug 2011)

> Brian O'Driscoll maybe? What about Colin Farrell?
> 
> I firmly believe that the President should have some sort of political experience. This isn't celebrity Big Brother.



For once Sunny is right! ')


----------



## Staples (10 Aug 2011)

Why not go the whole hog and have a "Search for a President" show on RTE on Sunday evenings.  It would be hosted by that lovely Grainne Ni Seoige (unless of course she fancies a pop at the job herself).

We could all text our votes in favour of our preferred candidates with e proceeds going to "charideey".

I'd love to see Ronan Keating as president and I don't see why I shouldn't have the opportunity to vote for him.


----------



## Purple (10 Aug 2011)

Staples said:


> Why not go the whole hog and have a "Search for a President" show on RTE on Sunday evenings.  It would be hosted by that lovely Grainne Ni Seoige (unless of course she fancies a pop at the job herself).
> 
> We could all text our votes in favour of our preferred candidates with e proceeds going to "charideey".
> 
> I'd love to see Ronan Keating as president and I don't see why I shouldn't have the opportunity to vote for him.



Lol  Excellent!


----------



## becky (10 Aug 2011)

Staples said:


> Why not go the whole hog and have a "Search for a President" show on RTE on Sunday evenings. It would be hosted by that lovely Grainne Ni Seoige (unless of course she fancies a pop at the job herself).
> 
> We could all text our votes in favour of our preferred candidates with e proceeds going to "charideey".
> 
> I'd love to see Ronan Keating as president and I don't see why I shouldn't have the opportunity to vote for him.


 
Brillant.  I don't really watch those type of shows but this would be must see TV for me.

Don't forget about Hector and Dustin either


----------



## AgathaC (10 Aug 2011)

Excellent, Staples-definitely the best suggestion I have seen to date! Not sure I can agree with your choice of Ronan, I would want Jedward in there!!


----------



## Marion (10 Aug 2011)

Gay Byrne - it's a no from me.


What about Liam Neeson? 

Marion


----------



## Vanilla (10 Aug 2011)

Marion said:


> What about Liam Neeson?
> 
> Marion


 
Ooooh yeah!

And he wouldnt make a bad president either.


----------



## Teatime (10 Aug 2011)

Now we are going to have 2 Gays running for president and no David Norris.
Irony can be pretty ironic sometimes...


----------



## Shawady (11 Aug 2011)

He thinks Eurpoe is run by 'mad people'. It will be interesting to have a euro-sceptic candidate in the race.

[broken link removed]


----------



## cork (11 Aug 2011)

TarfHead said:


> That's not a requirement. And did the current Presidents and her predecessor ? I know they have legal backgrounds, each having held the TCD post of Reid Professor of Criminal Law.
> 
> 
> 
> I nkow 3 things about him. He's a MEP, he has a mullet, he's confined to a wheelchair. What are his qualifications ?




He did Law in UCC.

The office is non-political. So, why are political partys getting so annoyed with independents running.

FG openly blocked independant canidates.


----------



## Sunny (11 Aug 2011)

cork said:


> He did Law in UCC.
> 
> The office is non-political. So, why are political partys getting so annoyed with independents running.
> 
> FG openly blocked independant canidates.


 
Of course they did. They had their own candidates. FF did the same when they were in power.

The person should have some political experience. Just because the role doesn't have executive or policy powers doesn't mean that it is a meaningless role in a politcal context. The President still enjoys significant powers in the signing of bills etc. 

Think it is a shame that we do not have any stand out politicians from any party who would be suitable for the role.


----------



## Staples (11 Aug 2011)

I have no doubt that Gaybo would be a shoe-in if he decided to contest the election.  I think he would be terrible though.

Being a president means having to follow certain diplomatic protocols, knowing what to say and when to say it and, perhaps more importantly, knowing when to keep your mouth shut.  There's a bigger picture that needs to considered.

Gaybo dislikes being told when to stay quiet.  This is made quite worse when the person being told to stay quiet is an obvious expert on every possible issue and has an opinion that he feels everyone wants to hear.  

Only the other day, he expressed his frustration with civil servants who he felt were "patience-consuming".  Without knowing what led him to this conclusion, it seems he has a low tolerance for anyone who can't see things his way.  This is arrogance in the extreme and not a condition that can (or should) be accomodated within the office of the presidency. 

And think also that legislation has to tbe signed by the President.  THIS WOULD MAKE ALL OUR FUTURE LAWS GAYBO-PROOF.  Is this a risk too far?


----------



## Ceist Beag (11 Aug 2011)

Agree Staples. Whilst I think some presidents are humbled by the role and are very careful to act according to the responsibilities of a president, I would fear that Uncle Gaybo would be quite the opposite, that he might see this as further proof that the people, now his people, love him and the power might just fuel his ego. As Sunny says tho, the real shame is that the list of candidates to date is less than inspiring.


----------



## Staples (11 Aug 2011)

Fianna Fail should be acting more responsibly but once again they are putting their own interests ahaead of the country's. By riding on the coat tails of a populist candidate, they are seeking to restore their own tarnished image even if it means diminishing the office of the president.

They truly are despicable.


----------



## Firefly (11 Aug 2011)

If Alan Dukes wasn't so involved in Anglo he would be good IMO


----------



## csirl (11 Aug 2011)

I'm confident that the electorate is sophisticated enough to see that Gaybo is not Presidential material and that he's a FF candidate by stealth.


----------



## cork (11 Aug 2011)

Staples said:


> Fianna Fail should be acting more responsibly but once again they are putting their own interests ahaead of the country's. By riding on the coat tails of a populist candidate, they are seeking to restore their own tarnished image even if it means diminishing the office of the president.
> 
> They truly are despicable.



By supporting independent canidates?

When was popular a crime?

Did FG not run George Lee?
Did Labour not run Orla Guerin?

FF has given support to Sean Fitzpatrick + Mary Davis.

They are facilitating democracy.

Why would they want to spend 750k on a campaign?


----------



## Shawady (11 Aug 2011)

csirl said:


> I'm confident that the electorate is sophisticated enough to see that Gaybo is not Presidential material and that he's a FF candidate by stealth.


 
I wouldn't be too sure about that. The impression I get is that people are crying out for a candidate that is not connected to the main political parties. If Gaybo ran against the other 4 that are currently in the race, I'd give him a good chance.
I could also see some people vote for him as a type of protest vote after what may be perceived as dirty tricks to remove Norris.


----------



## cork (11 Aug 2011)

Gaybo has taken stances in his life.

FF are right to back him.

If they can save 750K to boot - fair play.

Have Labour or FG problems with Gaybo?

Neither of those 2 organisations had problems running cleb canidates.


----------



## DB74 (11 Aug 2011)

Gay is a shoe-in for president if he can get on the ticket IMO

Non-affiliated party and/or celeb candidates have done very very well recently

George Lee - 53% of first pref votes 
Mick Wallace - 17.6% (elected 1st count)
Shane Ross - 23.5% (elected 1st count)


----------



## Firefly (11 Aug 2011)

DB74 said:


> Gay is a shoe-in for president if he can get on the ticket IMO
> 
> Non-affiliated party and/or celeb candidates have done very very well recently
> 
> ...



Bono?


----------



## Shawady (11 Aug 2011)

He's topping the Red C poll.

http://www.rte.ie/news/2011/0811/president.html


----------



## Sunny (11 Aug 2011)

And This post will be deleted if not edited immediately wept........


----------



## csirl (11 Aug 2011)

Shawady said:


> I wouldn't be too sure about that. The impression I get is that people are crying out for a candidate that is not connected to the main political parties. If Gaybo ran against the other 4 that are currently in the race, I'd give him a good chance.
> I could also see some people vote for him as a type of protest vote after what may be perceived as dirty tricks to remove Norris.


 
The problem is that Gaybo will not be seen as an independent candidate - most people will regard him as being a FF candidate. Protest votes in the general election were anti-FF. I can see no scenario where a FF supported candidate, whether he is an 'official' candidate or not, can win the Presidential election.


----------



## Ceist Beag (11 Aug 2011)

Shawady said:


> He's topping the Red C poll.
> 
> http://www.rte.ie/news/2011/0811/president.html



Christ is there no end to the madness! Why stop there, why not have a poll which includes Dustin the Turkey as a candidate...

I can understand Paddy Power looking for some publicity but quite why RTE need to publish this "news" is beyond me!


----------



## Shawady (11 Aug 2011)

csirl said:


> The problem is that Gaybo will not be seen as an independent candidate - most people will regard him as being a FF candidate. Protest votes in the general election were anti-FF. I can see no scenario where a FF supported candidate, whether he is an 'official' candidate or not, can win the Presidential election.


 
Maybe, but if you look at the poll (and its only one poll), Gay Mitchell is polling at 1/3 of what his party has recently polled at. Party politics may go out the window and even thought Gaybo might be nominated by FF he has had no active role in the party.
My own view is that even though he is enjoying the attention he will not run.


----------



## elefantfresh (11 Aug 2011)

> My own view is that even though he is enjoying the attention he will not run



We can only hope...


----------



## cork (11 Aug 2011)

Gay will easily win.

He is such an experienced media operator compared with Gray Mitchell or Michael D.

Gay will also be transfer friendly.


----------



## monagt (11 Aug 2011)

Look at Gaye, now look at the rest!
Look at Gaye, now look at the rest!
Look at Gaye, now look at the rest!
Look at Gaye, now look at the rest!
Look at Gaye, now look at the rest!

Gaye looks good................Better that all the rest,  Simply the best, better than all the rest.


----------



## TarfHead (11 Aug 2011)

Shawady said:


> and even thought Gaybo might be nominated by FF he has had no active role in the party.


 
© Mary McAleese 1997


----------



## AgathaC (11 Aug 2011)

Ceist Beag said:


> Agree Staples. Whilst I think some presidents are humbled by the role and are very careful to act according to the responsibilities of a president, I would fear that Uncle Gaybo would be quite the opposite, that he might see this as further proof that the people, now his people, love him and the power might just fuel his ego. As Sunny says tho, the real shame is that the list of candidates to date is less than inspiring.


 +1. To date I have not seen one candidate/ potential candidate that I would be happy to vote for.


----------



## Staples (11 Aug 2011)

Shawady said:


> He's topping the Red C poll



In his head, he could probably part the red c.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (11 Aug 2011)

The whole thing is a farce.

Gay Byrne isn't a suitable candidate for President.

We will never learn.


----------



## csirl (12 Aug 2011)

The Red C poll includes a FF candidate in addition to Gaybo - thus giving the impression that Gaybo is in competition with FF, not supported by them. Poll would be different with Gaybo as the sole FF supported candidate.


----------



## horusd (12 Aug 2011)

Staples said:


> In his head, he could probably part the red c.


 
Brilliant


----------



## michaelm (12 Aug 2011)

Shawady said:


> He thinks Eurpoe is run by 'mad people'. It will be interesting to have a euro-sceptic candidate in the race.


Indeed.  I'd vote for him on the basis that he's neither a bleeding-heart liberal or a europhile.


----------



## Vanilla (12 Aug 2011)

The addition of Gay Byrne to the list of candidates would mean that I would feel forced to vote for Michael D. Higgins.


----------



## michaelm (12 Aug 2011)

Vanilla said:


> The addition of Gay Byrne to the list of candidates would mean that I would feel forced to vote for Michael D. Higgins.


So voting tactically as an ABGB voter?


----------



## Sunny (12 Aug 2011)

Someone suggested to me last night that Catherine McGuinness would be ideal and I thought it was an interesting suggestion. Not sure what age she is but would be around the same age as Gay Byrne.


----------



## Vanilla (12 Aug 2011)

michaelm said:


> So voting tactically as an ABGB voter?


 
LOL. 

Well I have some respect for Michael D, put it that way.

I have huge respect for Catherine McGuinness but, having attended a few of her lectures, no, wouldn't vote for her as President- don't think she would be suited to it, nor it to her. She actually has a far more useful and practical purpose to fulfil in life which she does very well indeed already, thanks.


----------



## michaelm (12 Aug 2011)

Vanilla said:


> Well I have some respect for Michael D, put it that way.


I took the wording of your previous post to mean that the addition of Byrne (and he likely success) would force you to change your voting intentions to try to ensure he didn't get in.


----------



## Vanilla (12 Aug 2011)

michaelm said:


> I took the wording of your previous post to mean that the addition of Byrne (and he likely success) would force you to change your voting intentions to try to ensure he didn't get in.


 
Indeed, that was quite clear.

But 'anyone but gay byrne' is not accurate. I am choosing from a list and my preference on that list, so far, is Michael D. To be clear- I believe Michael D to be a better, stronger and more deserving candidate than Gay Byrne.

I find it amusing to listen to the eulogies of the likes of Eoghan Harris of Gay Byrne. In my opinion Gay Byrne was a good TV presenter- at times too opinionated, mysogynistic and condescending to be a great tv presenter. But that's all he was to me. He didn't, in my opinion, as some people seem to think, change the face of Ireland but rather presented a TV programme which showed a changing Ireland. Two very different things, I believe.


----------



## csirl (12 Aug 2011)

Vanilla said:


> I find it amusing to listen to the eulogies of the likes of Eoghan Harris of Gay Byrne. In my opinion Gay Byrne was a good TV presenter- at times too opinionated, mysogynistic and condescending to be a great tv presenter. But that's all he was to me. He didn't, in my opinion, as some people seem to think, change the face of Ireland but rather presented a TV programme which showed a changing Ireland. Two very different things, I believe.


 
Agree.



> The addition of Gay Byrne to the list of candidates would mean that I would feel forced to vote for Michael D. Higgins.


 
Not a fan of Michael D. He's way too far left for me - seems to be real old school socialist and so out of touch with the modern world. Also, his foreign affairs views can leave a lot to be desired, so would not be a good candidate to be the international face of Ireland.


----------



## Shawady (12 Aug 2011)

I was surprised Michael D beat Fergus Finlay in the Labour contest. Finlay performed well in some of the early polls.
I wonder could he be persuaded to run as an independent?


----------



## TarfHead (12 Aug 2011)

Shawady said:


> I wonder could he be persuaded to run as an independent?


 
I heard that suggested on the radio and Finlay's answer was along the lines that he wouldn't run against a Labour candidate.


----------



## Birroc (12 Aug 2011)

PaddyBloggit said:


> The whole thing is a farce.
> 
> Gay Byrne isn't a suitable candidate for President.



The role itself is a bit of a farce.

What boggles me is that everyone is talking about this presidency while the country is literally dying day by day.


----------



## AgathaC (12 Aug 2011)

Vanilla said:


> In my opinion Gay Byrne was a good TV presenter- at times too opinionated, mysogynistic and condescending to be a great tv presenter. But that's all he was to me. He didn't, in my opinion, as some people seem to think, change the face of Ireland but rather presented a TV programme which showed a changing Ireland. Two very different things, I believe.


Well said Vanilla.


----------



## AgathaC (13 Aug 2011)

Phew! He has announced that he will not be going into the presidential race!


----------



## PaddyBloggit (13 Aug 2011)

+ 1  to that.


----------



## ninsaga (13 Aug 2011)

Thanks to all thing holy that he's not going for it. I couldn't understand the red c poll- where did they do the survey anyway - outside a bingo hall? I don;t know anyone who would have voted him (or admitted it anyway) so I can't see how he was leading the charge.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (13 Aug 2011)

People tend to vote for people whose name and face they know. 

He was far ahead of all the other candidates in that regard. 

Brendan


----------



## Leper (13 Aug 2011)

Take Mary McAleese and Mary Robinson from the presidents we have had and look at the rest.  Gay Byrne would have been a good president.  The quicker our politicians recognize that the presidency is not a retirement reward for ageing politicians the better.


----------



## Delboy (13 Aug 2011)

ninsaga said:


> Thanks to all thing holy that he's not going for it. I couldn't understand the red c poll- where did they do the survey anyway - outside a bingo hall? I don;t know anyone who would have voted him (or admitted it anyway) so I can't see how he was leading the charge.



I was'nt going to vote for him until Fintan O'Toole wrote that article in the Times the other day trying to do him, apparently in fear that if Gaybo got in, it would mean the other remaining darling of the liberal left (Mickey D) would'nt have a chance.
If he's not liked by O'Toole, then he had my vote!


----------



## browtal (13 Aug 2011)

*No President*

I would vote for *No Presidnet for 5 years.*

Funds to go to fund delayed surgical precedures for Children or other suitable cause.

Since it so difficult to get a suitable person why not give it a break. It will be hard to follow the past two presidents.
Browtal.


----------



## Shawady (16 Aug 2011)

Another week, another celebrity candidate ponders a bid. Michael O Muiracheartaigh is consdiering it.

Who will it be next week? Packie Bonner?


http://www.rte.ie/news/2011/0816/president.html


----------



## RMCF (16 Aug 2011)

Shawady said:


> Another week, another celebrity candidate ponders a bid. Michael O Muiracheartaigh is consdiering it.
> 
> Who will it be next week? Packie Bonner?
> 
> ...



'celebs' rule the world now.


----------



## Knuttell (16 Aug 2011)

I was once caught on camera and survived the online edit to appear for 30 seconds on an RTE package on the 6-1 news in 1997,I have been receiving number of calls encouraging me to run for the Aras,I will be keeping my options open and intend to have talks about talks with my supporters but for the moment I... blah de blahhh 

What in the name of God qualifies any of these ego maniacs for such a position?

If the criteria was a hard neck and brass &&&&s....


----------



## Staples (17 Aug 2011)

There's been a muddying of the water in recent years with some people (with the aforementioned brass neck) deeming themselves perfectly competent to do any job.

I blame Bertie. He began the whole "crossover" thing by presenting himself as an football analyst on "the Premiership". Thus began his parallel career as a sports commentator culminating in a weekly column in the NOTW.

Elsewhere, you have Ivan Yates, Nora Owen and Mary O'Rourke turning their hands to broadcasting while, on the flip side, the Dail itself comprises a good sprinkling of members whose position refelcts their celebrity (e.g. Ming and Mick W) rather than any demonstrated capacity to serve as a politician.

Is it really any wonder, therefore, that half-baked celebrities earnestly believe that the constitutionally important role of president can be regarded as a just another high-profile gig?


----------



## Remix (17 Aug 2011)

RMCF said:


> 'celebs' rule the world now.


 
This is very true. Pr. Obama has got to be the first true celebrity president. 

His first big introduction to the world was through non other than Oprah herself. 

He was greatly hyped by the mainstream media. He can deliver a wonderful on-screen performance when his lines are written before him on his famous teleprompter.

When he goes off script as he did while doing the celebrity rounds on talk-shows and late-night comics, it was often cringeworthy and backfired.

And sadly like many celebrities, the star quality can quickly fade.


----------



## RMCF (17 Aug 2011)

Remix said:


> This is very true. Pr. Obama has got to be the first true celebrity president.
> 
> His first big introduction to the world was through non other than Oprah herself.
> 
> ...



Amen to all that!


----------

